# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #25



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This week Denton rants and Sas makes fun of him. Enjoy!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-01-16T21_02_58-08_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

To heck with you; you hairy bastard.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Turning it on now :vs_love:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> To heck with you; you hairy bastard.


Posted. I'll listen to it in a few minutes after I tuck Mrs Inor into bed. (You should know what I am giving up to listen to you so it damn well better be good!)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ugh! I can't compete!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Russian mail order brides making vodka in Alabama? Russians hacking Trump's phone and tweeting for him? haaaa Great podcast so far :vs_laugh:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Good job boys!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> Posted. I'll listen to it in a few minutes after I tuck Mrs Inor into bed. (You should know what I am giving up to listen to you so it damn well better be good!)


Well you have to admit, after listening to our show you do feel like you got screwed.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Ahhhh, I just got my fix of The Denton and Sasquatch Show. I'm good for another week, now. Rage on, dudes! It warms the cockles of my heart, all the way down into the sub cockle area. LOL.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Ahhhh, I just got my fix of The Denton and Sasquatch Show. I'm good for another week, now. Rage on, dudes! It warms the *cockles* of my heart, all the way down into the sub *cockle* area. LOL.


You're going to get an infraction for using language like that! :spank::lol:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good show guys.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

The podcast is funnier the morning after  Great show, men!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> The podcast is funnier the morning after  Great show, men!


Dang it! Didn't know we were going for humor. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## mingaa (Dec 6, 2016)

*Sometimes Yucks just happen!! *


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok @Denton, this is your fault. For next week's show.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Ok @Denton, this is your fault. For next week's show.


I hate you. You and your little dog, too. May flying monkeys rape your little dog.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> I hate you. You and your little dog, too. May flying monkeys rape your little dog.


Guess I should be on the look out. Are you related to her????


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Guess I should be on the look out. Are you related to her????


My first wife. Satan's daughter.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Ok @Denton, this is your fault. For next week's show.


I can see @Denton popping out of bed each and every morning singing this song! :vs_laugh:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> My first wife. Satan's daughter.


My first wife was probably her cousin.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I can see
> @*Denton*
> popping out of bed each and every morning singing this song! :vs_laugh:


My alarm:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

It is Sunday night! Where the hell is our latest installment of the Denton and Sasquatch Show?!?! I am back on the road and was looking forward to at least having some humor in my day since I am stuck in a 10x20 foot hotel room! Don't let me down boys.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> It is Sunday night! Where the hell is our latest installment of the Denton and Sasquatch Show?!?! I am back on the road and was looking forward to at least having some humor in my day since I am stuck in a 10x20 foot hotel room! Don't let me down boys.


Lookit! We are always unscripted and unprepared. Sometimes we go a little over the 30 minute rule.

Poor ol' Sas has to do all the work. All I do is yap. Cut the man some slack, huh?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> It is Sunday night! Where the hell is our latest installment of the Denton and Sasquatch Show?!?! I am back on the road and was looking forward to at least having some humor in my day since I am stuck in a 10x20 foot hotel room! Don't let me down boys.


By the way; I know you are really, really old, but stay awake. He's almost done.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> By the way; I know you are really, really old, but stay awake. He's almost done.


Sounds good. I am in a heavy metal mood tonight, so I am just listening to some Queensryche while I wait for you two to entertain me. :devil:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> Sounds good. I am in a heavy metal mood tonight, so I am just listening to some Queensryche while I wait for you two to entertain me. :devil:


Not your average geriatric....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> By the way; I know you are really, really old, but stay awake. He's almost done.


Ya know, I'll take old age and treachery over youth and agility any day :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Ya know, I'll take old age and treachery over youth and agility any day :tango_face_grin:


Tell me about it. There was a time when I thought only sissies carried a firearm.


----------

